
Gabe Newell Is Doing an AMA - rinesh
https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Gaben/comments/5o8fsy/gabe_l_newell_will_be_joining_us_tuesday_the_17th/
======
gigatexal
WHY WONT WE GET Hl3!?!?

